# SCARS defense training



## docmartin252 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just happend to read about the SCARS (Scientific Combat Reactionary System) self defense training program and was curious to know if anyone out there knew much about it from experience or otherwise. From what I understand, it's techniques are based off of Jeet Kune Do and it is quite effective, since they used this system to train future Navy SEALs in BUDS a few years back. Also if anyone is a member or knows any of the "Knights of Scars" I would be intrested. Any response would be great, or a PM.


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2007)

docmartin252 said:


> I just happend to read about the SCARS (Scientific Combat Reactionary System) self defense training program and was curious to know if anyone out there knew much about it from experience or otherwise. From what I understand, it's techniques are based off of Jeet Kune Do and it is quite effective, since they used this system to train future Navy SEALs in BUDS a few years back. Also if anyone is a member or knows any of the "Knights of Scars" I would be intrested. Any response would be great, or a PM.


 
I've seen some of Jerry Petersons tapes.  Some stuff looks pretty good, some stuff I wasn't crazy about.  But, everyone will have their opinions.  Looking at his site and the stuff that he sells, its pretty expensive, at least it was last time I looked.


----------



## San Soo Sifu (Sep 16, 2007)

docmartin252 said:


> I just happend to read about the SCARS (Scientific Combat Reactionary System) self defense training program, and was curious to know if anyone out there knew much about it from experience or otherwise? From what I understand, its techniques are based off of *Kung-Fu San Soo*, and it is quite effective; since they used this system to train future Navy SEALs in BUDS a few years back. Also, if anyone is a member, or knows any of the "Knights of Scars," I would be interested. Any responses would be great, or a PM.


 
There, fixed that for ya!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 16, 2007)

San Soo Sifu said:


> There, fixed that for ya!


----------



## docmartin252 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry for the mistake guys...no disrespect. Humbly yours,
                                                                           -docmartin252


----------



## bmcgonag (Sep 16, 2007)

They actually do SCARS training for Law Enforcement quite a bit.  I had the opportunity to attend several courses on it.  I have to say, I wasn't thoroughly impressed with most of it.  

Through my Martial Arts training however, I was able to train in a course called "No SCARS", and it was not the anti-SCARS class, but it actually was developed using Aikido techniques manipulated in a way to gain compliance and land a person into a nice cuffing position each time.

I actually really enjoyed it alot.  It was demonstrated for our DA and he loved it.  Basically the idea was that if a suspect was hurt during the arrest, and No SCARS tactics were used appropriately, then should a law suit occur they could easily argue that the suspect's own resistance is what caused the injuries.

Enjoy..just my 2 cents.

Brian


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 16, 2007)

bmcgonag said:


> They actually do SCARS training for Law Enforcement quite a bit.  I had the opportunity to attend several courses on it.  I have to say, I wasn't thoroughly impressed with most of it.
> 
> Through my Martial Arts training however, I was able to train in a course called "No SCARS", and it was not the anti-SCARS class, but it actually was developed using Aikido techniques manipulated in a way to gain compliance and land a person into a nice cuffing position each time.
> 
> ...


How teachable and retainable were the techniques?  I've seen some really impressive stuff, but it was stuff that required extensive training and practice to use under pressure...

I'd really hate to see someone penalized for not using a particular set of tacics /techniques when the simple truth is that a 40 hour course (or less!) just doesn't ingrain the techniques well enough.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2007)

docmartin252 said:


> From what I understand, it's techniques are based off of Jeet Kune Do and it is quite effective, since they used this system to train future Navy SEALs in BUDS a few years back.


 
I just wanted to mention that just because the military or LE agency uses something at one time or another, that by itself doesn't lend it credability. The reason is because the combatives programs that are taught tend to be the 'flavor of the week' so to speak, and what is taught is too influenced by the highly subjective opinions of the leadership that decides those things. Since WWII there hasn't been a consistant, disciplined, researched approach to determining what works in the field and what won't to even begin to objectively decide the value of one program over another.

That said, I have nothing good or bad to say about this particular program; this is just something to keep in mind...


----------



## thetruth (Sep 17, 2007)

docmartin252 said:


> since they used this system to train future Navy SEALs in BUDS a few years back. Also if anyone is a member or knows any of the "Knights of Scars" I would be intrested. Any response would be great, or a PM.



I'm quite sure that in BUD/S they do not teach unarmed defense as this is a basic but very tough selection course designed to select those suitable for the more specific training that is required by a Navy SEAL.   So if this is the claims of SCARS then perhaps they are incorrect.  

I'm also sure that in the archives here you will find plenty of information on SCARS.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## docmartin252 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe that they teach a little unarmed combat during BUD/S final (third) phase along with some CQB maybe. They couldn't of couse go into extensive teaching while in BUD/S, but would do that for SEALs already assigned to teams. And unfortunetly after doing a search I didn't really come up with anything on the topic, so if any of you guys out there have any good info, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 17, 2007)

_Originally appeared in *the June 1994 Issue of Full Contact Magazine:*_

_June 1994:_
*Hostile Control Systems*

*Jerry Peterson's Hostile Control Systems is out of control and this issue's big video loser. Despite superb video production and creative packaging - not to mention a big bucks marketing campaign - HCS is pure BS, any way you cut it. Full Contact was so amazed at the claims made by Peterson in his advertising that we did some checking, starting with the United States Navy's elite SEAL program in Coronado, California.*

*In the original four page promotion - run first by Black Belt Magazine - Peterson claims to have taught a martial arts system called 'SCARS' to the Navy SEALs for over five years. HCS is said to be a civilian version of this 'classified' fighting system developed especially for the military's elite.*

*One capable of making any zero-sum streetfighter a lean, mean ***-kicking machine - even when it comes to any black belts presently walking the face of the earth.*

*We interviewed both Peterson and his business partner after discussing 'SCARS' and the ensuing ad campaign for HCS with the Navy, and here's the scoop:*

*Mr. Peterson has only taught the SCARS system to those sailors attending the UDT/SEAL qualification course, known as BUD/S, since 1989. This program consists of roughly 24 hours of basic hand to hand training spread out during the over 30 week course. As Lt. Commander King, NAVSPECWAR public affairs officer, told us: 'It hardly teaches anyone how to kick anybody's ***. It's a morale builder - a motivator - and that's all.'*

*Full Contact has confirmed that the SEALs have enlisted the professional guidance of Paul Vunak, who trained various East Coast SEAL Teams in self-defense from 1987 - 1990. In November of last year, Vunak agreed to train a selected SEAL platoon and invited personnel representing the West Coast Teams.*

*We invited Peterson to present his SCARS/HCS system for a hands on test with several martial artists, all of whom are black belts in their chosen style. He refused.*

*What is 'HCS' and/or 'SCARS?' According to Bob Taylor, who has studied several diverse martial systems, the techniques come from the yellow/green belt levels of a well known Kung Fu style fathered by Jimmy Woo. Whom Peterson confirmed he trained with for a short time in Los Angeles.*

*Full Contact agrees with P.T. Barnum. Indeed, 'there's a sucker born every minute.' Pass on this two-tape package - and avoid ticking off anyone having a higher belt ranking than orange should you believe this stuff will make you invincible."* 



The postscript I heard some 3 years later was that SCARS had been banned from the Teams and Peterson blackballed from the SpecOps community for lying in his advertisements.


----------



## bmcgonag (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, I don't check back often.  But No SCARS, the way I learned it anyway, is taught on a recurring basis.  About every 3 months as refresher.  So here's the rub.  Cops in Texas have to have 40 hours of continuing training, plus some specific coursework every 2 years.  Most cops do what they have too, and that's it.  So to get them to go on their own time, off time, or whatever else every 3 months to 16 hours of extra training is difficult to say the least.  There are plenty of us who love the training and do it consistently, but there are so many more who just won't go.  

I did No SCARS, but I also trained with the guys who made it.  I had more of a weekly training, plus my time in TMA.  I also had many other things to pull from when it came to suspect takedowns, control, and restraint.  

To really become good at any techniques, and for them to flow naturally our of you in a time of high intensity and high adrenaline you have to work them constantly.  

That's with any system regardless of how simple it is.   And the flavor of the week comment is dead on.  It depends on who the bosses are, and who their friend is that knows the latest and greatest stuff.

Best, 

Brian


----------

